# Best time to buy airfare to Aruba



## Jamerican71 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've watched airfare for Aruba all year but figured I'd ask this question of the experts......I am going to Aruba Thanksgiving 2007.  When will airfare be the cheapest out of the Washington DC area?

Thanks!


----------



## Jamerican71 (Nov 30, 2006)

Anybody out there?  What happened to all the good adviceout there --- I feel lonely!!


----------



## gores95 (Nov 30, 2006)

I fly out of EWR but I can tell you to search early and often.  Many airlines you cannot even book that far out.  Jet Blue and Continental are two of them and would be the only two I would fly in my area.

I believe most airlines let you change ressies so if you book now at a good price and prices drop in the future, as long as you contact them they should allow you to lower your price.

Good luck!


----------



## irish (Nov 30, 2006)

there really is no stock answer to that question. you just have to keep checking and when you find a price you can live with  book it.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Nov 30, 2006)

I fly out of JFK to AUA every Feb/March. I begin looking at the airfares on AA 330 days out and I watch them daily, sometimes multiple times a day. When I price pops up that I like, I buy it, then continue to watch and everytime it drops, I call AA and get a credit to my CC for the difference without a change fee. 

This trip, I am flying for $278/pp plus tax....this is the lowest I have ever seen (and I fly on Sundays both ways). JetBlue is now in the picture, but none of their prices came close to AA's price.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks All -- I got lots of great info.  I have been watching airfare this past year to get an idea of when the airfare is the lowest and it seemed like May/June had the cheapest airfare for Thanksgiving travel to Aruba.  I will do as you suggested and keep watching it and buy when it's low but still check daily to see if it drops.


----------



## PBlais (Dec 1, 2006)

Just don't wait too long as weekend flights in prime time season fill. For frequent flyer miles you want to book at midnight on the very first possible date.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 2, 2006)

I second not waiting too long.  We always have our flights by at least June for our Feb/Mar (Hi CnW) trip.  We have always been able to get a rebate if the price goes down.  I'm not sure how it's running this year because we got FF Bus. Class tickets    Linda


----------



## PBlais (Dec 2, 2006)

Last year we got delayed due to a death in the family but when we rebooked for one week later we got a huge refund over the difference. There is no penalty for booking early. With FF tickets you call at midnight on the first day you can book it when flying prime time. As a way of getting rid of FF miles they reduced the number of seats and they never fly a partially full plane so you just don't have the seat count you used to have to pick from. They just cancel the flight and reschedule people rather than opening up FF seats.

If you need to fly weekends you can be skunked as none of the airlines are flying anything other than full planes. Be prepared to be rescheduled. If it happens you may need to call ASAP to re reschedule as it is done automatically by the computer and it often is a pretty hideous trip if you just accept it. We have had good luck reworking it when we call a real ticket agent.

Flying isn't getting any easier and that does not say anything about all the wonderful security we have to deal with.


----------

